# My IMATS Pasadena haul!



## Purple (Jun 28, 2010)

Here is what I got last saturday at the IMATS:

*Make Up Forever:*
Attachment 11352
*Miss Adoro Lashes*:
Attachment 11353
*Bobbi Brown:*
Attachment 11354
*Obsesive Compulsive Cosmetics:*
Attachment 11355


----------



## LC (Jun 28, 2010)

wow lots of stuff!! enjoy


----------



## n_c (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice haul!


----------



## Hypathya (Jun 29, 2010)

Yummy!!


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Jun 29, 2010)

I have lots of questions because I'm trying to get prepared for when IMATS comes to Toronto!

1.Did makeup forever have 40% off?
2.Those lashes..I saw that DulceCandy was picking up a bunch. How much were they if you don't mind me asking and what's the big deal about them?
3.Did Bobbi Brown have their shimmer bricks and was there any discount?
4.Do you like OCC's lip tars?
5.Did you see YABY palettes? Did you think they were nice?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Purple (Jun 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheTeenageMuse* 

 
_I have lots of questions because I'm trying to get prepared for when IMATS comes to Toronto!

1.Did makeup forever have 40% off?
2.Those lashes..I saw that DulceCandy was picking up a bunch. How much were they if you don't mind me asking and what's the big deal about them?
3.Did Bobbi Brown have their shimmer bricks and was there any discount?
4.Do you like OCC's lip tars?
5.Did you see YABY palettes? Did you think they were nice?

Thanks in advance!_

 
Hi! I think that you will have so much fun there, specially shopping!
1- Yes they had  40% off in every product.
2-The Miss Adoro lashes were 1 dollar each pair, and 2 dollars the glue, I think that´s the big deal, the price, and you have like a hundred styles to choose.
3-Bobbi Brown had only 3 different shimmerbricks and only 2 of each color, and they were 40% off too! Like every Bobbi Brown product (including brushes) and every Stila, and Smashbox at Naimie´s. Eve Pearl had the 20% off.
4- I just bought one lip tart, Memento, and I swatched one with Beige in the name (I don´t remember it´s name) but I don´t like them very much, they dry my lips very much, but the color stays on the lips longer than other lip products and you just have to use a very little amount of lip tart to cover your lips. They were 10 dollars, and $5 the nailpolish.
5-Sorry, but I didn´t see any Yaby product


----------



## gemmel06 (Jun 29, 2010)

I love you haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I cant wait until IMATS comes to Toronto!!!


----------



## Ingenue (Jun 29, 2010)

Wow! You cleaned up! Congrats!


----------



## Barbie-gone-bad (Jun 30, 2010)

-opps double post-


----------



## Barbie-gone-bad (Jun 30, 2010)

Wow great haul...love the lashes! <3 Can't wait until it comes to toronto!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 30, 2010)

Great haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was in IMATS TO last year and I will go again this November. IMATS is the best!


----------



## chia021 (Jul 3, 2010)

Nice haul! I'm so jealous!


----------

